# The secret ingredient to Kigtropin hgh!



## Zeek (May 7, 2012)

I knew it!!  Kigs are actually legit but they do not contain the growth hormones in the traditional way, they just grind up baby flesh  and put it in vials Proof below!


 quoting a guy from another site...


"The are believed to have emanated from China and it looks as though the bodies of dead babies have been chopped into tiny pieces which were then dried in ovens before being pummelled into powder.

It is not known how the babies who ended up in the capsules died, but reports persist that parts of China still have 'dying rooms' where babies of parents who have too many children are wrapped up in blankets and left to die.

According to customs agents, 35 smuggling attempts have been made since August last year involving more than 17,000 capsules disguised as 'stamina boosters'.

The human flesh capsules have been found to contain what they described as super-bacteria and other harmful ingredients."


This is what they use for orals, but instead put them in vials to be sold as HGH ! Now at least i have somewhat of an idea of what was in the bunk HGH i bought from kami"


----------



## LeanHerm (May 7, 2012)

Holy crap!!


----------



## Hockeyplaya18 (May 7, 2012)

Dead babies is where its at, that is fucked up....


----------



## PFM (May 7, 2012)

Where do these guys get this shit from?

I'll start believing everything I read tomorrow because today I am too busy to load my mind with such BULLSHIT.


----------



## coltmc4545 (May 7, 2012)

Fuckin sick bro


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 7, 2012)

Damnit I've been home brewing cause I didn't realize I could buy it pre made...


----------



## DarksideSix (May 7, 2012)

!





pillarofbalance said:


> damnit i've been home brewing cause i didn't realize i could buy it pre made...


lmao!!!!!


----------



## JOMO (May 7, 2012)

Fucked up article. 

So the woman can be fined or even beaten by the authorities for having too many children. Unbelievable.


----------



## Pikiki (May 7, 2012)

Waoo this is some fuck up shit for real....OMG!!!


----------



## Lulu66 (May 7, 2012)

I know who im having for dinner tonight...


----------



## SFGiants (May 8, 2012)

JOMO said:


> Fucked up article.
> 
> So the woman can be fined or even beaten by the authorities for having too many children. Unbelievable.



Things like this make me happy I liver where that is not the Law but just the opposite, I have 2 daughters!

Who the fuck grinds up baby flesh, Oh the Chinese!


----------



## bah1a (May 8, 2012)

That's nasty.  Makes me sick, actually.


----------



## gunslinger357 (Aug 24, 2019)

**** this shit, the Chinks are sick, man.


----------



## Jin (Aug 24, 2019)

gunslinger357 said:


> **** this shit, the Chinks are sick, man.



Not only are you annoying, you’re using racist language. Some of us live in asia “Bro”.


----------



## automatondan (Aug 24, 2019)

gunslinger357 said:


> **** this shit, the Chinks are sick, man.



Go fukk yourself.


----------

